# Dvd upscaling I'm confused



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

I've just put a samsung LE32M87bd in my conservatory and connected an Onkyo DV-Sp405 dvd player to it using a HDMI cable, the tv has a resolution of 1366x768 and the Onkyo has a default setting of 720x576p which works ok, the next step up is 1280x720p which when selected it says my tv does not support this, this is all quite confusing but is 720x576p the best i can get from the tv, regards Chris


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

what range can the dvd player go up? can it upscale to 1080i / p

if you are trying to upscale to 1080p and tv doesn't support the progressive scan then i would try upscaling to 1080i instead.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

I would try setting your dvd players hdmi ratio to automatic - that way you will get best possible ratio as dependent on the dvd your watching.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

the dvd player should go all the way up to 1920x1080P and the tv does support this too, which hdmi socket are you using ? on this model i think hdmi 2 is set for DVI usage, i take it is connected by HDMi. have you tried resetting the HDMi resolution.have the player in standby and then press the skip back button on the front panel and turn the player back on..


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

A 1366 x 768 panel is only truly capable of displaying 720p. The 1080i signal is first deinterlaced into a progressive signal, and it is then scaled down by the TV to exactly 1366x768, so having your dvd player at 1080 is pointless effectively. You'll get better picture quality at 720p, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> A 1366 x 768 panel is only truly capable of displaying 720p. The 1080i signal is first deinterlaced into a progressive signal, and it is then scaled down by the TV to exactly 1366x768, so having your dvd player at 1080 is pointless effectively. You'll get better picture quality at 720p, as odd as that sounds.


Thanks wonderdetail, thats what i thought but was confused if 1366x768 was 720p, if i select on my dvd 720x576p then i get a picture but if i select the next setting which is 1280x720p the dvd gives me an error message saying that my tv doesnt support this, if i ignore it and select it anyway i get a blank screen, regards Chris


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> A 1366 x 768 panel is only truly capable of displaying 720p. The 1080i signal is first deinterlaced into a progressive signal, and it is then scaled down by the TV to exactly 1366x768, so having your dvd player at 1080 is pointless effectively. You'll get better picture quality at 720p, as odd as that sounds.


Actually in most cases 1080i canlook better as most TV's are better at throwing away resolution than upscaling it to fit. As the OP's set is 768 setting DVD player to 720p will involve more upscaling which you pointed out. This whole subject has been discussed to death on AVforums.com and what is apparent is that results depend on the equipment combination.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

tlzeebub said:


> Thanks wonderdetail, thats what i thought but was confused if 1366x768 was 720p, if i select on my dvd 720x576p then i get a picture but if i select the next setting which is 1280x720p the dvd gives me an error message saying that my tv doesnt support this, if i ignore it and select it anyway i get a blank screen, regards Chris


Its the latter figure that is the resolution you should be looking at ie 576p 720p 1080i. Your set obviously does not like the 1280**720p* output from the ONKYO but I expect it will happily take the next step up which will be 1080i Currently your player is outputting SD 720**576p* resolution and your screen is scaling that to fit.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

PWOOD said:


> Actually in most cases 1080i canlook better as most TV's are better at throwing away resolution than upscaling it to fit. As the OP's set is 768 setting DVD player to 720p will involve more upscaling which you pointed out. This whole subject has been discussed to death on AVforums.com and what is apparent is that results depend on the equipment combination.


^^^^^^^^^

What he said, it depends on the quality of the scaler in both dvd and tv.

in this case try running the dvd at the native resolution and then 720i, 720p, and then 1080i and 1080p if the panel allows.

Then you have the subjective call of what gives the better pictures. to be honest there probobly won't be a hell of a lot in it


----------

